

Some companies don't deserve FLOSS - lothiraldan
https://github.com/novapost/django-mail-factory/pull/50#issuecomment-71823007

======
dalke
All I see is a bunch of organizational discussion. Why should anyone care?

This title is also uninterpretable. The free software philosophy is that
everyone "deserves" free software. Anything less is immoral. It's not a
special benefit but a human right.

